# Sex issue



## Creedence (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi
Me and my partner are pretty sexually compatiable,i turn her on and she does the same to me...im not sure how to explain it,i have a hard time getting off or i will kinda go where a little comes out so im not horny anymore but didnt really go (anyone else have that?) sometimes and i cant put a finger on why,i have a few theories but still not sure

1) she is really sexual and gets into it and tends to orgasm alot which sometimes throws mine off cause she kinda raises up in the air and i loss my rythme that i had

2) we have sex too often?everyday sometimes 2-3 times

3) maybe im not as into it anymore cause she goes to often that it doesnt feel like a challenge?idk..

i have never had this problem in my life so im confused


----------



## myfirsthissecond (Jan 6, 2013)

I read some where once that when you focus too much on the other person it makes it harder for you to get off. It is good to want to please each other but after she gets off try focusing on you.


----------

